# Comment rapatrier  photos icloud



## Nanylf (5 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, Pas très à l'aise avec mon MAC, concrètement comment faire pour rapatrier toutes mes photos (stockées sur iCloud) sur mon mac ?
Merci de votre aide, car ensuite je désire résilier l'abonnement d'extension stockage.


----------



## guytoon48 (6 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
Les photos présentes sur iCloud le sont aussi sur ton Mac puisqu'il s'agit d'une synchronisation. Tu les trouves dans "Photos"/photothèque. Tu peux donc sauvegarder cette photothèque entièrement sur un DD externe par exemple; après cela, tu crées une nouvelle photothèque depuis le Mac, tu la désignes comme bibliothèque système et tu passes à un compte standard de 5Go chez Apple et tu actives le "flux de photos" dans les prefs système.


----------



## Nanylf (6 Janvier 2020)

Merci pour votre réponse. Petit souci : Dans finder /Icloud/bibliothèque iPhotos............j'ai un copier coller sur une grosse clé USB et surprise 39 Go environ 10 jours de temps estimé pour la copie !!!!!!!! Ça ne doit pas être la bonne méthode ?????????je ne suis pas une pro. Merci de venir à mon secours .


----------



## guytoon48 (7 Janvier 2020)

Dans l’appli « Photos », qu’y a t-il dans la bibliothèque?


----------



## Nanylf (8 Janvier 2020)

Ce qu'il y a dans le Finder   Merci


----------



## pimousse42 (14 Janvier 2020)

Attention, la photothèque iCloud, n'a rien a voir avec la photothèque iPhoto.
L'application Iphoto, ne fait que du flux de photo, mais pas la totalité de la base en ligne.


Il faut que tu ouvre sur ton ordi, l'application Photo(icône d'une fleur dans une cercle blanc comme sur l'iphone), quelle soit activé sur iCloud.
Puis dans Photo -> Préférence -> Onglet iCloud :
"Télécharger les originaux sur le mac"

Sinon la bibliothèque que tu copieras sera une version avec une qualité moindre des photos.


----------



## ericse (14 Janvier 2020)

Nanylf a dit:


> comment faire pour rapatrier toutes mes photos (stockées sur iCloud) sur mon mac ... car ensuite je désire résilier l'abonnement d'extension stockage.



Il me semble qu’au moment de la résiliation il y a un assistant qui se déclenche et propose de récupérer les photos avant. 

Sinon la procédure est de changer l’option iCloud dans les réglages Photos pour garder les originaux sur le Mac. Comme ça peut être très long, une bonne astuce est de sélectionner toutes les photos et de les exporter dans un répertoire (au besoin sur un disque externe) ce qui va forcer le téléchargement depuis iCloud.


----------

